
Seeing Through Walls - headalgorithm
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2020/6/245152-seeing-through-walls/fulltext
======
canada_dry
I'm really hoping this tech gets more accessible (i.e. uses OTS components and
shows up on 2-minute-papers [i] along with a github repository) for a variety
of use-cases e.g. not just detecting humans, but also for detecting wiring and
other hidden features in walls and floors.

[i]
[https://www.youtube.com/user/keeroyz/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/keeroyz/videos)

